
The McDonald's Monopoly Game Was Rigged for Years - eplanit
https://www.elle.com/culture/movies-tv/a31134134/mcmillions-mcdonalds-monopoly-amy-murray-interview/
======
simonblack
Back in the 1960s in Australia, one of the supermarket chains used to give out
numbered tickets with every sale. If you were able to collect a '1', a '2', a
'3' and a '4' you would win the big prize which IIRC was a car.

The problem for the customers was that they easily collected the '1', the '2'
and the '3' but those '4's were impossible to find.

So one bright spark made his own '4' and claimed the prize. The supermarket
chain immediately had him charged with fraud and said the '4' was a forgery.

It came out in the court case that the reason the supermarket could prove the
man had forged his '4' was because there were only going to be about 3 '4's
for the whole of Australia and none of them was due to be released for several
months yet.

